# Help - Hamster Escaped



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

My family's hamster got out earlier today and we found her recently, feasting on ant poison. She got away from us when we tried to pick her up. She is now in the wall. We have tried everything: luring, nets etc. Please help


----------



## WolfPuppy (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh, no! Where is she at in the wall? You can't reach and get her? I don't quite understand where she is. 

What kind of ant poison was it? She could be done for anyway, sorry to say, if she ate a lot of it.


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

She Is In like a corner, that has a barrier. There is no way for a hand to go through or anything to go through. I don't know how much she ate, but the poison is scattered everywhere.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Can you knock on the wall and spook her out or will she be able to go further what about a wire hanger could it get in there


----------



## aliceinwonderland (Dec 17, 2013)

You might need to bust a hole or two in the wall to get her out. Best case scenario you can get her out and maybe give her some sort of medical care. Worst case scenario, you need to find her before she starts to stink.


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

Okay guys, I found her. She seems fine right now, but I found some ant poison pellets in her cheeks. Im taking her to the vet first thing tomorrow. Thanks for the help


----------



## WolfPuppy (Jan 11, 2015)

I just said a quick prayer for her - I hope she is okay. Glad you got it out of her cheek pouches. Let us know how the vet appointment goes.


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

We took her to the vet and he said to 'wait it out'. She is perfectly fine now.


----------



## WolfPuppy (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh, what a relief! I'm sincerely so glad to hear she is okay.


----------

